

China Just Overtook the US as the World's Largest Economy - smaili
http://www.businessinsider.com/china-overtakes-us-as-worlds-largest-economy-2014-10

======
snowwrestler
Based on purchasing power parity, which is useful for some comparisons but not
for others.

~~~
xbeta
Care to elaborate it? Sorry, a n00b econ person here

